# Quiz - Which Elven Kingdom Suits You? (Middle-earth and beyond)



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 26, 2022)

Take this quiz, and find out!



https://www.quotev.com/quiz/13714475/Which-Elven-Kingdom-Suits-You-Middle-earth-and-beyond



*This is what I got:*

_Valinor_​_You would be best suited to live in Valinor, the equivalent of 'heaven' in Tolkien's lore. It's a land of peace, inhabited by the Valar, the Maiar, and some Calaquendi (Light Elves). There are many cities and diverse landscapes in Valinor, as well as two glowing trees (before the Sun and Moon).
Ainur/Eldar who live in Valinor (way too many to count):
- Vanyar (like Indis)
- Falmari/Teleri (like Eärwen)
- Noldor (like Fëanor, except Fëanor caused trouble and left Valinor and died)
- The fourteen Valar
- Other people who were allowed to travel the Straight Road later in history (like Bilbo and Frodo)
You could be a Maiar, or a Calaquendi, or someone who later sailed to Valinor for whatever reason._

*My proportions:*

Valinor: 9

Mithlond: 8

Rivendell: 7

Lothlórien: 7

Nargothrond: 6

Doriath: 5

Gondolin: 4

Mirkwood: 3


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 26, 2022)

It's odd that one can't pick both Silmarillion and LOTR / Hobbit.

Anyway, I'd live in Nargothrond. 

However, I have 6 for Nargothrond and 6 for Gondolin.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 26, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> However, I have 6 for Nargothrond and 6 for Gondolin.


That means you could live in either of those realms.

Ah, Gondolin! Fair are the Seven Gates that guard it! Though I would advise you not to live there...you know of its betrayal and eventual tragic fall!

Perhaps Nargothrond would then suit you better?


----------



## cart (May 26, 2022)

I got Gondolin being either Sindarian or Noldorin.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 26, 2022)

cart said:


> I got Gondolin being either Sindarian or Noldorin.


You are that sure about being a Noldor? Hmm...


----------



## cart (May 26, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> You are that sure about being a Noldor? Hmm...


Not really, I just like Feanor alot and disagree with the general depiction/understanding of him being essentially an antagonist. Manwe and the other Ainur should of led the charge against Morgoth once Manwe released him (the primordial evil of this world) onto the peoples of Arda once again, and again I'll add that Manwe who has no ability to perceive evil should of had no saying in his release to begin with as that was really the only 1 requirement for the job to begin with.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 26, 2022)

cart said:


> Not really, I just like Feanor alot and disagree with the general depiction/understanding of him being essentially an antagonist.


I agree, Féanor's just deeply misunderstood.


cart said:


> Manwe and the other Ainur should of led the charge against Morgoth once Manwe released him (the primordial evil of this world) onto the peoples of Arda once again.


That could have been possible, but again, the Valar don't normally intervene in the fates of Arda, do they?


----------



## cart (May 26, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> I agree, Féanor's just deeply misunderstood.
> 
> That could have been possible, but again, the Valar don't normally intervene in the fates of Arda, do they?


No but when you are the direct cause of his release, not to mention the only being that could be said to be something of an equal as well Manwe's eagles seem to have been more helpful to the people of Arda than Manwe himself. While Tulkas and Orome... got things done and both saw the evil that lied before them as he was released.

Edit: and in general, Feanor got royally screwed on many occasions... it seemed reasonable enough for him to assume that the Valor were no better than Morgoth and to generate a us vs the world mentality as im sure it would of felt that way to them... esp after Morgoth killed his father, stole the most valuable objects on the planet and then imprisoned Feanor... yet did nothing about Morgoth.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 26, 2022)

cart said:


> No but when you are the direct cause of his release, not to mention the only being that could be said to be something of an equal as well Manwe's eagles seem to have been more helpful to the people of Arda than Manwe himself. While Tulkas and Orome... got things done and both saw the evil that lied before them as he was released.


I don't blame Manwe for not comprehending evil. He is what he is. 

As for Manwe's eagles, they _could _have been more helpful - but again, the Valar wouldn't place themselves in a position that would directly reveal who they were. But even Tulkas couldn't stop Melkor after the Valar discovered that Féanor was influenced by the fallen Vala himself.


----------



## cart (May 26, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> I don't blame Manwe for not comprehending evil. He is what he is.
> 
> As for Manwe's eagles, they _could _have been more helpful - but again, the Valar wouldn't place themselves in a position that would directly reveal who they were. But even Tulkas couldn't stop Melkor after the Valar discovered that Féanor was influenced by the fallen Vala himself.


I don't blame him either, only for taking the roll in the 1st place that has what tulkas and Orome could see as basically the primary requirement. It would be like me being blind and deaf, then accepting the role as a scout

I meant to say the eagles were MORE helpful to the people than Manwe himself.. despite an often tardiness to the situation. But for get out of jail cards... they were clutch.


----------



## Melkor (May 26, 2022)

I've got Mithlond.

13 Mithlond/Rivendell

11 Valinor/Gondolin

10 Nargothrond

9 Doriath

7 Mirkwood/Lothlórien


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 26, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I've got Mithlond.
> 
> 13 Mithlond/Rivendell
> 
> ...


Hmm...not that far from Valinor either.

Oh, I can only hope you won't mar what remains of the beauty of the Blessed Realm again!


----------



## Olorgando (May 26, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> I agree, Féanor's just deeply misunderstood.


I don't know about that.
Granted, the following is from "*Un*finished Tales", but it does show JRRT's thoughts on Fëanor at one point in his writings.
It's from "Part Two: The Second Age", IV "The History of Galadriel an Celeborn", page 249 of the 2020 40th anniversary special edition.

"{Galadriel} was proud, strong, and selfwilled, as were all the descendants of Finwë save Finarfin; and like her brother Finrod, of all her kin the nearest to her heart, she had dreams of far lands and dominions that might be her own to order as she would without tutelage. Yet deeper still there dwelt in her the noble and generous spirit of the Vanyar, and a reverence for the Valar that she could not forget. From her earliest years she had a marvellous gift of insight into the minds of others, but judged them with mercy and understanding, and she withheld her goodwill from none save only Fëanor. In him she perceived a darkness that she hated and feared, though she did not perceive that the shadow of the same evil had fallen on the minds of all the Noldor, and upon her own."

As so often, JRRT contradicts himself in his writing, to have her miss that shadow of evil in others - except perhaps that is was so strong in Fëanor that by comparison it was hardly noticeable in those others.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 26, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> I don't know about that.
> Granted, the following is from "*Un*finished Tales", but it does show JRRT's thoughts on Fëanor at one point in his writings.
> It's from "Part Two: The Second Age", IV "The History of Galadriel an Celeborn", page 249 of the 2020 40th anniversary special edition.
> 
> ...


Hmm...Galadriel's mind is not mine though, is it?


----------



## cart (May 26, 2022)

@Olorgando
yea the contradictions and such that are scattered throughout the literature... were never intended for our reading to begin with. but at the same time i enjoy these contradictions as it allows for one to have "headcannon" which to me is just as true as the cannon itself unless of course in clear contradiction to it. but in other words it allows for one's imagination to take hold, hence why the blue wizards are some of my favourite characters, despite there being 2 completely different stories as to their arrival to middle earth and Tokien himself admitting that there is no clear ending or knowing of what became of them.. and just as i was when i was a child with only the books at my disposal, i act the same now and allow my imagination to go to work. which at the end of the day is the real magic of his writings.. he wrote such an incredible foundation that you can allow your imagination to exist in this world in a very "real" way

so your headcannon that he is an antagonist can be true and valid while mine being just as true and valid as well.


----------



## Beytran70 (May 26, 2022)

I am a Dwarf not an Elf but this is... acceptable.


----------



## Lithóniel (May 26, 2022)

Yes! I knew Mirkwood was my home! 😃 


Also let’s all just take a moment to laugh at how it says “Leggyyyyy” for Legolas and “Thrandy Randy Party Queen” for Thrandiul 😂


----------



## Melkor (May 28, 2022)

Lithóniel said:


> Yes! I knew Mirkwood was my home! 😃
> 
> View attachment 13437
> Also let’s all just take a moment to laugh at how it says “Leggyyyyy” for Legolas and “Thrandy Randy Party Queen” for Thrandiul 😂


Yeah, I was also laughing at Thrandy Randy .


----------



## Elassar (Jun 27, 2022)

I was gondolin and that would have been the one I would have chosen given the choice.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 27, 2022)

Glad to have done this! I got:

_Valinor_​_You would be best suited to live in Valinor, the equivalent of 'heaven' in Tolkien's lore. It's a land of peace, inhabited by the Valar, the Maiar, and some Calaquendi (Light Elves). There are many cities and diverse landscapes in Valinor, as well as two glowing trees (before the Sun and Moon).
Ainur/Eldar who live in Valinor (way too many to count):
- Vanyar (like Indis)
- Falmari/Teleri (like Eärwen)
- Noldor (like Fëanor, except Fëanor caused trouble and left Valinor and died)
- The fourteen Valar
- Other people who were allowed to travel the Straight Road later in history (like Bilbo and Frodo)
You could be a Maiar, or a Calaquendi, or someone who later sailed to Valinor for whatever reason._


Only fitting for me I suppose, being a Valar.


----------

